# Ford spark plug



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Had a Ford V10 blow a spark plug out last night. Pulled it in the shop and looked the spark plug was already drilled out Andre threaded from 14 mm to 16 mm there was a bushing on the spark plug so it's blown out for the second time. What does one generally do the second time around drill it out and go bigger with a spark plug bushing


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Did the threads rip out or back out?
Pretty sure if ripped out and on bushings, needs a head or have machine shop fix head.


----------



## Birdhunter1 (Dec 21, 2017)

Get a torch and braze that plug back into the head, sell it afterwards.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Birdhunter1 said:


> Get a torch and braze that plug back into the head, sell it afterwards.


Hope you're kidding


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I had a 5.4 do that around 120k just put another plug in it was still in at 219k when I sold . With the 7 other original factory plugs in it. Maybe I just got lucky.


----------



## Birdhunter1 (Dec 21, 2017)

carcajou said:


> Hope you're kidding


Yes I am kidding.


----------



## farmersamm (Nov 2, 2017)

Birdhunter1 said:


> Yes I am kidding.


But the concept is fascinating


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

HeliCoil?

...or Birdhunter's suggestion. It's not too far-fetched for this neck of the woods. 

Mark


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

Maybe there is a reason that hole keeps having problems? I replace head and closly investigate when head is removed.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

Had exhaust manifold replaced on a f150, guy was telling me on the v10s, if the manifolds are leaking, he is steering the guys into a new short block. With the labor and machine shop for busted studs, it's not far off..


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Speaking of manifolds, Ford has a long history of blowing exhaust manifold gaskets, manifold bolts falling. I've gotten pretty good at fixing them LOL

And they still sell more tucks than anyone.....


----------



## 560Dennis (Jun 1, 2015)

Not heard of second time blown out like in your case. What a shame .


----------

